# MOT INFO (ADVISORY)



## TTsportmk2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi just seen this on my a4 mot sheet anyone know what this mean something i have just come across.

Engine has no dipstick temp bypassed for emissions
0 emissions no print out

What does this mean ?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the first bit sounds like you're missing the oil dip stick!


----------



## TTsportmk2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dash said:


> Well the first bit sounds like you're missing the oil dip stick!


thanks for your reply why does it not have a dipstick.
sounds a bit strange really or is there something wrong with the car to pass its emmison test with out the dipstik some thing is not right.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

They're supposed to ensure the oil is up to a minimum temperature before running the emissions test. They do this (if possible) by inserting a probe into the dipstick pipe, although there are other methods described in the test manual if they can't use the probe.

Your engine is probably a more modern one without a physical dipstick (oil level is measured with a sensor and can be checked on the dash display). Really, the tester should have used one of the other oil temp test methods and then run the emissions check - instead, he's simply put an advisory to state that he couldn't run the test because there's no dipstick.

So basically, ignore it. Next year, find a less lazy MOT tester.


----------



## TTsportmk2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Spandex said:


> They're supposed to ensure the oil is up to a minimum temperature before running the emissions test. They do this (if possible) by inserting a probe into the dipstick pipe, although there are other methods described in the test manual if they can't use the probe.
> 
> Your engine is probably a more modern one without a physical dipstick (oil level is measured with a sensor and can be checked on the dash display). Really, the tester should have used one of the other oil temp test methods and then run the emissions check - instead, he's simply put an advisory to state that he couldn't run the test because there's no dipstick.
> 
> So basically, ignore it. Next year, find a less lazy MOT tester.


Thanks pal for that appreciate the info i did check and some newer cars do not have dipsticks you have to check them on the monitoring system which is annoying really as prefer the good ole way as you having to top oil get back in the car then get back out to top more oil argggg.


----------

